

OS X 0day - gargarplex
https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/3e34i2/os_x_1010_dyld_print_to_file_local_privilege/

======
itg
Stefan's blog post:
[https://www.sektioneins.de/en/blog/15-07-07-dyld_print_to_fi...](https://www.sektioneins.de/en/blog/15-07-07-dyld_print_to_file_lpe.html)

~~~
notsony
Worth reading. Well written and easy to follow.

